# Looking for a hack that pushes shows.



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Anyone know of a hack that will push a show from 1 tivo to another instead of pulling shows into it. All done from Tivo not using a computer like mfs_ftp (Anyone know of an easy to follow troubleshooting guide I am not looking forward to asking on the other forum.)


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

if your ftp client can support it you can initialize a send from one tivo to another using two ftp sessions.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> if your ftp client can support it you can initialize a send from one tivo to another using two ftp sessions.


you can do that from the tivo?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

you do it from your pc
set up two sessions and I know it isn't what you are asking for, but it is the closest thing.
Tivos are all about the PULL not the push.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Kinda sounds like Tivos are female then.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

willardcpa said:


> Kinda sounds like Tivos are female then.


I guess I want a female to take charge then (Oh baby, oh baby, oh baby!!!)


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> you do it from your pc
> set up two sessions and I know it isn't what you are asking for, but it is the closest thing.
> Tivos are all about the PULL not the push.


Oh well, I guess it will have to do, I guess I'll have to sort out that mfs_ftp thing then.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> if your ftp client can support it you can initialize a send from one tivo to another using two ftp sessions.


Just exactly how would do that? I thought the shows didn't show up on ftp.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

bengalfreak said:


> Just exactly how would do that? I thought the shows didn't show up on ftp.


he means connecting to mfs_ftp, not the standard ftp daemon


----------

